# Pioneer's First Portable Amp XPA-700



## Edric Li

http://pioneer.jp/av_pc/components/pha/xpa-700/
  
 It was released in October, but I still cannot find any review on this XPA-700. 
 Pioneer was known for its stereo amplifier decades ago, including the SA9900. I wonder how good can Pioneer do on portable amp. 
  
 Had anyone tried it out?


----------



## nick n

looks to be customizable to an extent ?
http://www.audioegoist.com.ua/2014/10/pioneer-xpa-700-tactical-armored.html


----------



## Edric Li

nick n said:


> looks to be customizable to an extent ?
> http://www.audioegoist.com.ua/2014/10/pioneer-xpa-700-tactical-armored.html




Thank you for your reply. Did anyone have the chance to audition it?


----------



## Mazer

Surprised there hasn't been more activity on this. It looks to be an impressive piece of kit, similar to the ifi DSD micro.
  
 Can anyone clarify its USB from Android capability?
  
 Also, would this have better visibility as a DAC in the Dedicated Source Components forum?


----------



## starblue

I just bought these few mins back. I won't consider myself an audiophile or a review expert but I can post my impressions in next few days. I also have Sony PHA-3 so I can do comparison to the extent possible.


----------



## kawaivpc1

starblue said:


> I just bought these few mins back. I won't consider myself an audiophile or a review expert but I can post my impressions in next few days. I also have Sony PHA-3 so I can do comparison to the extent possible.


 
 Sweet! I'm interested in both Sony PHA-3 and XPA-700.
 How do they sound? I want to buy both.
 Do they work with Android tablet or cellphone? can they decode DSD and 24bit / 192kHz FLAC files well?


----------



## 21qz

i also would like to hear your shared experiance.....


----------



## starblue

No problem guys. Happy to help as much as I can. I have a question - shall I start a new thread XPA-700 and PHA-3 or post my impressions here ?


----------



## kawaivpc1

starblue said:


> No problem guys. Happy to help as much as I can. I have a question - shall I start a new thread XPA-700 and PHA-3 or post my impressions here ?


 

 Please just post it here! ;P


----------



## AdDicTiVe

Sorry wrong page


----------



## raulromanjr

The video is from Engadget Japan
http://japanese.engadget.com/2014/10/17/xpa-700-dsd-5-6mhz-mil/


----------



## raulromanjr

and here you can get all the info you could want on the product straight from Pioneer.  The video is 1 hour long!  It is in Japanese.


----------



## kawaivpc1

raulromanjr said:


> and here you can get all the info you could want on the product straight from Pioneer.  The video is 1 hour long!  It is in Japanese.




 I don't speak Japanese...


----------



## starblue

OK guys, apologies for my late post and here you go with the first installment
  
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
 I recently bought a Sony PHA-3 and a Pioneer XPA-700 and seeing a request for info on the XPA-700 and its comparison with the PHA-3, decided to create this thread. FYI, I am based in Tokyo, Japan.
  
 This is my first post as component evaluator so please be gentle . Also if you have any specific questions please let me know and I would be happy to experiment.
  
 I will test the two amplifiers with different sources (iPhone, AK120, MAC/PC with Audiverna) in an attempt to cover all the interfaces to each amplifier. 
  
 I will also test the headphones with different headphones - Audeze LCD-3 (first), Senn HD800, Beyerdynamic T5P, Denon AH-D5000, Shure 1840 and Fostex TH900. I have the bose quite comfort but its way below the class to bring in to picture.
  
 Again, (a) please be gentle and (b) feel free to ask me anything you want me to experiment. For example one request is to test whether XPA-700 will work with Android Phones or not.
  
 Lets get going
  
*POST ONE - UNBOXING!*
 Both XPA-700 and PHA-3 come in very similar sized boxes - compact and well packed. Boxes are cardboard but thick and have enough cushion internally to ensure safe transport.
  
 XPA-700
  

  

  

  

  

  

  


 Packing itself is compact and speaks of quality. All the printing on the box is in Japanese, not that it matters. Unpacking you see a set of tools for physical customisation and then the main unit itself.
 The XPA-700 is quite well built. Holding it gives solid confidence. Construction is pretty much at par with the step brother Sony PHA-3. One component on the unit that feels a bit fragile is plastic slide button for source selection etc. If anything is going to physically break on the unit it will be these slider buttons. That said you will need to really work hard to break these.
  
 Sony PHA-3 comes in pretty much same size and quality of packing. Unit itself feels quite sturdy. The slider switch for source selection etc feels more strong on the PHA-3.
  


 Both PHA-3 and XPA-700 are pretty much evenly sized.
  


 The Sony has a bit more bold presence with bold Sony in white and golden/blacn High res logo. Pioneer on the other hand is a but subdued in presence looking from top.
  
 Similarities and Key differences that matter
 - Sony has separate micro-USB ports for audio in and charging. XPA-700 has a single micro-USB port for both audio and power plus a separate power ON/OFF switch to decide if you want to charge via USB while listening audio via USB
 - Both units have audio sampling indicator. The XPA -700 however allows to force up sampling via a slider switch. PHA-3 does not have this option but has a propritery audio up sampling engine/switch DSEE HK (MORE ON THIS LATER)
 - PHA-3 has line in/analog input, XPA-700 does not
 - Both units are apple approved and play audio input from IOS devices with a class A USB port (on the unit) without any issues.
 - Both units have gain selector (low/high)
 - Both units have single ended and balanced outputs. Sony is rated 100 mW in singe ended and 320 mW in balanced mode at 32 ohms. XPA-700 only claims 100 mW at 32 Ohms.
 - both units have optical input however PHA-3 has a toslink input while XPA-700 has a stereo jack stile optical input (I haven't tried if analog input will work on this port)
 - PHA-3 clams a battery life of 6 hours on 15 hrs charging via PC USB cable. In my experience with a dedicated charger it takes 6 hours max (1A min). XPA-700 manual is more precise in the sense it says 6 hours charging time with 1A input. XPAs battery run time is a bit disappointing at 4.5 hours though.
  
 MORE TO FOLLOW


----------



## starblue

*POST TWO - SONIC IMPRESSIONS - with AUDEZE LCD-3*
  
 Source 1 - Audiverna on iMac with native resolution out via USB.

  
  
 Music files
 1. DSD - Davis Ellias - The Window, Rodeo on a Ridge, Morning Western town // all freebies
 2. 24-192 - Norah Jones , come away with me
 3. 24-96 - The Nordic Sound - 2L audiophile reference recording
 4. 44.1 - Best audiophile voices VII
  
 Both XPA-700 and PHA-3 correct detect the bit rate for all files including DSDs.
  
 Source 2 - iRiver AK120 optical out to the two units.
 This is where the first difference shows up and I am not too certain what is going on. With optical out from ak120, the XPA-700 correctly detects the bit rate/audio quality for all files. The PHA-3 reads all files at 44.1! I doubt this is a k120 or cable problem.
  
 I listened to both PHA-3 and XPA-700 right out of the box, in other words no burn in and hence fair comparison between the two.
  
 I first heard the PHA-3 simply because i bought it first. The PHA-3 is VERY VERY good. Its warm with no harsh highs. Good bass which is not too boomy. I really really like it. With LCD-3 its engaging and additive. I found myself listening for quite long while originally intending to switch to XPA-700 for evaluation after couple of songs. Its a bit front sounding compared to the XPA-700.
  
 Switching to XPA-700 I didn't had very high hopes. If Sony in recent times had been a disappointment in producing anything appealing to specialised consumers, Pioneer isn't even the league. Or so I thought!
  
 The XPA-700 sounds absolutely AWESOME!. Its warm, warmer then its sony step brother and yet it is quite detailed. The highs are there, they are just presented in a more warmer fashion that doesn't hurt the ears. There is enough bass, nice and tight, no booms. And the mids are fluid! It is just impossible not to feel in love with this amplifier. 
  
 The PHA-3 while quite controlled at lower volumes, to me it starts showing its relatively brighter side as you pump up the volume. I will test it with the Senn HD800 and Beyer T5P in due course but I have a feeling it will not be my favourite. The XPA-700 on the other hand retains its tonality all the way up to 100% volume. 
  
 Neither amp has issues driving the LCD-3 although you may need to crank up the volume knob past 2AM. 
  
 To be honest the PHA-3 is not bad and there is quite even contest between the two amps when you compare the lows, the stereo imaging and the details. Its just the extra tube like warmth in XPA-700 that makes it a winner for me. The XPA sounds closer to my Woo Audio WA6 SE then a solid state amp. If i were to describe in terms of headphone character then PHA-3 is more of a FOSTEX TH900 while XPA-700 is what Audeze LCD-3 is all about.
  
 Neither one is a looser and you can't go wrong with either. In the end it comes down to personal preference. For me, in this round and combination the XPA-700 is winner.


----------



## starblue

*POST THREE - BATTERY LIFE*
  
 This isn't gonna take long. Sony PHA-3 is a winner, by 25%.
  
 With full charge PHA-3 shelled out close to 6 hours. XPA-700 died some what past 4 hours. 
  
 Above said, XPA-700 just needs a single USB cable to carry both audio and power with the option to turn off the charging. battery life is not such a big issue if you are using either unit as a desktop amp or have juice available before the unit dies however I can see the lesser battery life of XPA-700 a issue in some scenarios , example a flight from Tokyo to HK vs Tokyo to Singapore. Would suck to run out of juice when you are carrying all the portable gear with you.
  
 Winner - Sony. Although 6 hours is not that much either.
  
 More to follow.


----------



## starblue

kawaivpc1 said:


> I don't speak Japanese...


 

 I can try to help with that if there are specific questions.


----------



## phlegm

Thanks for your insightful review starblue!

I have been on a search for a warm,mellow dac-amp for my iPhone 5 and ESW10 for some time now. Recently I found out that VentureCraft Go-Dap TT is the closest one to what I have been looking for. Will definitely give XPA-700 a try when I visit e-earphone store! 

P.S Could you compare XPA-700 to dac-amp like Centrance Hi-Fi M8? my ESW10 has serious sibilance issue, do you think XPA-700 could help tame down the highs and add lushness to overall tonality? Thank you.


----------



## Mazer

Hi starblue, great review 
 Can you let us know what the user guide says about Android compatibility?
 Thanks!


----------



## starblue

Mazor, to be quite frank I never looked in to the manual, the unit is quite self explanatory. I will look in to the manual and tomorrow give the amp a try with my colleagues android phone in office. If there are request for specific phone models let me know, will try out if available.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starblue

Phelgem, definitely try out the XPA-700. It IS warm! 99% of my listening is via tube amps, both headphone and speakers. I find even the Denon PMA series solid state amps which is considered relatively warmer for a solid state, is relatively cooler for me. The XPA-700 is definitely warm by solid state standards approaching closer to tube sound. It can be a good choice for you.

I don't have the M8 you mention so unfortunately I can't help with this request.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starblue

POST 4 - Sonic impressions with Beyerdynamic T5P

Ak120 firmware v1.40 optical input in to the amps
Tracks - listed as above plus best of holly Cole jazz, best jazz voices collection (later at CD rips)

I bought the T5P just 2 weeks back and it has about 25 hours of burn in. I have been using a Denon D5000 at work for last three years and was looking for a substitute toy and bough the T5P.

My first listening experience with the T5P was an absolute shock, they sounded like tin cans. They still do the same on some tracks. Priory to burn in even the Woo audio wa6se failed to pump life in them. I honestly thought may be I got a defective piece. Kept on burning them though.

Today I plugged the T5P with Sony with the fear of getting disappointed. To my surprise they actually sounded alright. The bass impact ain't there but the mids have improved. Whether it's the burn in or the amp I can't say, but overall the combination is engaging. I came out with the impression that PHA-3 is quite decent at controlling the overly bright nature of T5P..

Switching to the XPA-700 I had the expectation for it to perform better then the PHA-3 on this can and it didn't disappoint. The XPA-700 is definitely warmer, has stringer mids and pumps more bass then the PHA-3. It was a tad more engaging then the Sony stop brother. Take for example 'ain't no sunshine' track by Jacqui Naylor which is quite strong female vocal - she sound a bit brighter and thinner in the Sony while the pioneer gives authority and warmth to her voice. Neither amp is low on resolving power though. Put up a poorer recording (which in my case happened to be VBR mp3) and the amp plus T5P combo will tell you the defect. It's a bit surprising but the XPA-700 appeared more brutal in exposing the poorer recording then Sony despite its extra warmth. Does this mean it resolves details better ? I don't know and when a amp is musical and engaging it does not matter.

I still don't know if I like the T5P, but again for me the XPA is a winner in this round purely because of its star warmth. This by no means makes PHA3 a looser as some will prefer its sound signature over the XPA.

By the way - both Amps get warm when running, Sony quite a lot more. The XPA runs cooler but if it's charging when running then it gets quite warm as well.

Note - all my listening is in pass through mode, no upsampling/enhancement/high gain applied.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starblue

Phlegem, it's absolutely rubbish to compare audio equipment based on paper specs but just in case you haven't notice, the M8 can handle max 24/192 files, big PHA3 and XPA700 can handle Upto 32/384 and DSD. Also both have balanced outputs.

The M8 comes with ®ot of additional bell and whistles, personally I am not a fan of upsampling or enrichment etc but to each its own. I think you should try the XPA without any upsampling tuned on. You may like what you will hear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm

Thanks a lot starblue. I really do appreciate your advice!

My ears are really sensitive to the highs. From my past experience, lots of ios DACs( Sony pha-1&2, Teac ha-p50, Cayin C6, Fostex HP-P1, Venturecraft Typhoon) are too bright for my taste. I've tried Pha-3 for like 30 mins and found that it was warmer and smoother than the previous versions. I'm really glad to hear that XPA-700 is warmer than Pha-3 )


----------



## starblue

Phlegm, I think I know what you mean, I have similar problem with my ears...!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazer

starblue said:


> If there are request for specific phone models let me know, will try out if available.


 
 Sony Xperia Z3 Compact would be ideal. Especially vs. PHA-3 with this phone (full or compact)


----------



## DanBa

A list of Android phones compatible with the Sony PHA-3 USB DAC/amp:
 http://www.sony.jp/support/headphone/confirm/pha-3.html


----------



## phlegm

I've just bought XPA-700 from e-earphone today. been comparing it side-by-side with VentureCraft Go-Dap TT grey version for almost 2 hours.

 At the end of the day I realised that I can't really go wrong with either, so I chose XPA-700 over Go-Dap TT. Below are my brief impressions.

Paired with my ESW10 modded:

Go-Dap TT has more sparkle and more bass impact, more spacious sound stage, brighter. However, I find the vocal rendered by Go-Dap TT to be comparatively thin sounding, and the overall tonality somewhat V-Shaped.

 XPA-700, on the other hand, is warmer, with smoother and fullbodied vocal. It is undeniably more engaging of the two. Most importantly, it has incredible synergy with my modded ESW10, which is otherwise harsh and thin sounding when listening unamped.

Paired with Aedle VK-1:

This is when things get more tricky. Paired with Aedle VK-1, XPA-700 made the already rolled-off highs of VK-1 become even more so, thus resulting in a rather dull sound. I would say that the synergy of this set is rather poor.

 For Go-dap TT, it adds liveliness and sparkle to VK-1. It also increases bass impact of VK-1 too. Sound stage noticeably become more spacious. However, both male and female sound thinner when compared to XPA-700.

I had a really hard time deciding which one to get. Eventually I decided to go with XPA-700 because it was such a perfect match for my ESW10. I already love the sound of my VK-1 even when listening directly from my iPhone 5, so it would be more suitable to use it on the go, when it is too much of a bother to connect to an amp.

Thank Starblue, without your review I would never have given this amp a go 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]


----------



## 21qz

Has anyone here used the fiio e12? How does this compare?


----------



## Edric Li

21qz said:


> Has anyone here used the fiio e12? How does this compare?


 
  
 I used the fiio e12. e12 is just an amp, but the pioneer is a DAC+amp. I guess this is the biggest difference.


----------



## 21qz

Thanks for clarifying that. So what do you need a dac + amp for if you're only using it with, say an iPhone?


----------



## Edric Li

21qz said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. So what do you need a dac + amp for if you're only using it with, say an iPhone?


 
  
 iPhone, just like every smartphone and MP3 out there, has built-in DAC and amplifier. They are not of good quality since the space in a smartphone is limited. We want better, external DAC and amp, and want the iPhone to be a device only to store and control music. 
  
 In order to get digital signal out of iphone, we need to use the line-out. 
  
 So in a nutshell:
  
 iPhone --> line-out (Not from the PO where you plug in earphones, but the LO where you sync and charge your device) --> external DAC --> external amp --> headphones


----------



## starblue

phlegm said:


> I've just bought XPA-700 from e-earphone today. been comparing it side-by-side with VentureCraft Go-Dap TT grey version for almost 2 hours.
> 
> At the end of the day I realised that I can't really go wrong with either, so I chose XPA-700 over Go-Dap TT. Below are my brief impressions.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

No problem mate, glad my post helped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Good write up Starblue.
  
 I tried the Pioneer last weekend at the Fujiya Avic portable headphone show.


----------



## starblue

Thanks mate. Did you like it ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottyu

I got to hear the XPA-700 at a shop in Shinjuku - I actually ended up listening to it for a good hour or so. I'm surprised it's not getting more mentions around here!
 I only had my old Shure E2C homebrews on me at the time, but I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of bass it managed to wrangle out of those... also felt like the midrange was really pleasant through this amp.
  
 I have a buddy here in Seoul who has a unit that I can borrow, I'm going to do up some custom balanced cables with mini-XLR connectors so I can do some a/b testing with the balanced vs regular outputs.


----------



## chuckeloc

Hello, been using the XPA 700 for almost two weeks now. Just wondering what IEMs work well with this amp. Currently am using an IE80 with it but I feel like it does need a little more volume.


----------



## ozrayyau

I have use it with iphone 5 also balance out to JVC FX850, my friend said, the x5+E12a, a set of very good sound quality set up with FX850, but the IP5+xpa700+fx850 is a high end set up.


----------



## scottyu

anyone compare this against the Oppo HA-2? I need to find a store in Seoul that has the Oppo... would love to hear how it stacks up.
  
 I like the sound of the Pioneer, but that oppo is so nice and light...


----------



## ozrayyau

I have both, for the sound quality, I much prefer the pioneer, especially it does have balance headphone out.


----------



## scottyu

well dangit - was about settled on that HA-2... 
  
 I only had about 1.5 hrs with the Pioneer, but it managed to make all the IEMs I had with me sound pretty good...


----------



## happy hopping

if you use a portable cd player that output a Toslink to the input of this XPA-700, would you notice a difference in sound quality:
  
 1) without any portable amp
  
 compares to
  
 2) with the above portable amp


----------



## DPogster

Anyone know what specific kind/brand of volume control the xpa700 uses? A model number would be good for further research. Thanks.


----------



## T.R.A.N.C.E.

Nvm


----------



## ksporry

Can someone tell me how the XPA-700 combined with iPhone as source compares to eg the Sony NW-ZX2?


----------



## Xdaggersoul

What is the name for the balanced headphone output from the XPA-700? 
 Is it the RSA/ALO balanced connector?
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## huhaile

I just got my XPA700, connected to my laptop, it didn't work. It seems that this device does not compatible with Windows 10 ----- on device manager, the XPA-700(usb audio device) marked with a yellow exclamation mark. Anyone has same problem? I can't find the driver for win10 on official site.


----------



## huhaile

EIAJ RC-5204


----------



## goldsmith83

Does anyone know wether this device is compatible with Sony Android Walkmen?


----------



## ANDEROAN

well I have one on the way, I finally took the plunge, sould be here within a weeks time,  will post some impressions after it arrives! yea!


----------



## Xdaggersoul

anderoan said:


> well I have one on the way, I finally took the plunge, sould be here within a weeks time,  will post some impressions after it arrives! yea!




Looking forward to your impressions of the product! Planning to get 1 too.
It's not available for sale in my country so this is my only source of info regarding the amp's performance!


----------



## F155mph

So does this work with Android?  Thanks.


----------



## goldsmith83

f155mph said:


> So does this work with Android?  Thanks.


 
 I think it doesn't. I read on the Japanese Pioneer website the FAQ section about this device, using the Google translator. It says the USB connection is not compatible with Android, only iOS and Windows. You can only make this device work with Android through the analogue cable, I'm not 100% sure though. There isn't very much info on this device on the web.


----------



## F155mph

Thanks for the info. I guess i am skipping this one since i dont have an iphone.


----------



## marslingoo

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)]  [/color]
```
 Can xpa700 plays DSD files （Onkyo HF player ） 
  
 when it  work with iphone？


----------



## eug

I just picked one up today. It works with Windows 10 x64 using the official Win 8.1 driver available here:
 http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/download/download.php
  
 It also works with the Samsung Galaxy S5 and S6. My friend tried it with his OnePlus One and it worked as well.


----------



## goldsmith83

eug said:


> I just picked one up today. It works with Windows 10 x64 using the official Win 8.1 driver available here:
> http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/download/download.php
> 
> It also works with the Samsung Galaxy S5 and S6. My friend tried it with his OnePlus One and it worked as well.


 
 Does it work with Samsung Galaxy through the analogue output or the digital one? I believed the USB cable of this device was not Android compatible.


----------



## F155mph

eug said:


> I just picked one up today. It works with Windows 10 x64 using the official Win 8.1 driver available here:
> http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/download/download.php
> 
> It also works with the Samsung Galaxy S5 and S6. My friend tried it with his OnePlus One and it worked as well.





Good to know. Thanks. It is stupid they didnt list it before.


----------



## F155mph

So does it sound good? Do you have something else to compare to? Like a fiio?


----------



## eug

goldsmith83 said:


> Does it work with Samsung Galaxy through the analogue output or the digital one? I believed the USB cable of this device was not Android compatible.




Digital. I used an OTG adaptor with a normal micro usb cable. I'll order a micro usb OTG cable soon. 

All the phones were running stock firmware. 




f155mph said:


> So does it sound good? Do you have something else to compare to? Like a fiio?




I've only got a Musiland MD-10 and Supermacro III unfortunately. I'm still in Japan so haven't been able to do a comparison.


----------



## negatron81

Hi all, very interesting amp and the street price looks very reasonable vs the pha-3 and ilk. Do you think this has enough juice to run big cans? I have the following, Fisher audio fa-003w (300ohm), hifiman he 400, incoming fostex th-x00. 

And am I correct in reading from the earlier posts that it is not possible to use the USB in whilst mains powered? (presumably because the USB is the power in?)


----------



## thamasha69

This device has iOS compatibility correct? (ie not requiring a CCK, but rather connecting directly from lightning to USB?)


----------



## goldsmith83

thamasha69 said:


> This device has iOS compatibility correct? (ie not requiring a CCK, but rather connecting directly from lightning to USB?)


 
 Full compatibility with iOS.


----------



## thamasha69

goldsmith83 said:


> Full compatibility with iOS.




Excellent, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## tiddlywinks

xdaggersoul said:


> What is the name for the balanced headphone output from the XPA-700?
> Is it the RSA/ALO balanced connector?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 





  
 From Pioneer Japan


----------



## tiddlywinks

starblue said:


> *POST THREE - BATTERY LIFE*
> 
> This isn't gonna take long. Sony PHA-3 is a winner, by 25%.
> 
> ...


 
 starblue, in Post 4 you say " Note - all my listening is in pass through mode, no upsampling/enhancement/high gain applied." was that just to comment on sonic impressions or was that the way you tested the battery life as well, this amp really appeals to me but given I would be using it as a portable the battery  life seems quite short - I know its busy but still seems quite short.
 Thanks in advance,
 tiddlywinks


----------



## starblue

tiddlywinks said:


> starblue said:
> 
> 
> > *POST THREE - BATTERY LIFE*
> ...




I used no sonic enhancements coz that's how I like my music. But yes, It's true that the battery life was also judged with all sonic enhancement options turned off. I am really not sure if turning upsampling or other sonic enhancements on or off will have any significant impact on the battery life though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starblue

negatron81 said:


> Hi all, very interesting amp and the street price looks very reasonable vs the pha-3 and ilk. Do you think this has enough juice to run big cans? I have the following, Fisher audio fa-003w (300ohm), hifiman he 400, incoming fostex th-x00.
> 
> And am I correct in reading from the earlier posts that it is not possible to use the USB in whilst mains powered? (presumably because the USB is the power in?)




I have used it with Audeze LCD3, Senn HD800 and Fostex TH900, and although I had to crank up the volume knob quite a bit for the first two, I didn't find the amp lacking power to my liking, can't say for others. Further, I am using these headphones via unbalanced stereo output, balanced might be completely different!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiddlywinks

starblue said:


> I used no sonic enhancements coz that's how I like my music. But yes, It's true that the battery life was also judged with all sonic enhancement options turned off. I am really not sure if turning upsampling or other sonic enhancements on or off will have any significant impact on the battery life though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

 Thanks for that.


----------



## starblue

Question - has anyone found a decent carrying case for this amp ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiddlywinks

starblue said:


> Question - has anyone found a decent carrying case for this amp ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

 Not sure if it is same dimensions as the Onkyo DPX-1 but there is a picture of a case in a recent posting in that  thread FWIIW


----------



## negatron81

Thanks Mate,
  
 I've since picked up one of these and am still testing it with my day to day usage.
  
 I've ordered a Powered OTG hub so lets see if i can get it to charge whilst getting a data stream in.
  
 In the mean time am finding it more than powerful enough for my several phones including the hifiman HE400 and the 300ohm Fischer Audio FA-002Ws
  
 so far am happy!


----------



## talan7

what balanced headphone cables work with Pioneer Xpa-700? I'm thinking on getting the shure SE846 or JVC FX850 and wanted to upgrade to balanced cables.


----------



## starblue

negatron81 said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> I've since picked up one of these and am still testing it with my day to day usage.
> 
> ...




Not sure what you mean by this. The USB output from your source device (which you use for data transfer) has enough juice to keep the player running, should you choose to keep the charge option on. I don't think you need anything extra or special for charging while listening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## negatron81

That's true only if the usb source is something like a pc. But when using an android phone as source it won't charge. Hence the powered hub experiment.


----------



## tiddlywinks

Arrived today posted 8th of January in Japan - go Price Japan, at my door 7am on the 11th 4days woohoo.


----------



## Jnjy

I found slow filter, 96k upsampling, one click less from narrow to sound best connected to an iDevice playing Spotify. 

Anyone else care to share combinations sounding great in your opinion?


----------



## talan7

I haven't received much help from the Oppo HA2 thread so I'll try here.
  
 I need advice. I just purchased the pioneer xdp-100r and am looking for a new portable amp. I've narrowed down to; 
  
 Oppo ha2, 
 Pioneer XPA-700, 
 Sony pha3, 
 and recently become interested in the Mojo. 
  
 I'm leaning towards the pioneer xpa700 to keep it all pioneer and also because it has balanced out. I've read great things about the oppo ha2. *It has bass boost, which is a big plus for me*. I've always wanted the Sony pha3. It too has balanced out. If it had bass boost there would be no other option in my book. The mojo, well, I hear it's great but it looks weird to me. It has no balanced out, no bass boost, but I hear it sounds great. The oppo and pioneer are half the price of the mojo and Sony. Has anyone had experience with all 4?


----------



## tiddlywinks

Can anyone tell me what cable/interconnect I need to be able to use a coaxial cable from a FiiO X5 into the 700, the FiiO uses
 a TS 3.5mm plug but I am unsure what type of plug TS, TRS etc... I need for the 700 end. So far I have only been able to
 use the 700 as an amp and must say apart from its bulk in a stack with the X5 I prefer it in sound to the FiiO E12. Looking
 at replacing the X5 with an iBasso X80 to be able to keep two SD slots and have the optical connection option. Happy to
 learn that I don't understand coaxial connectors if that is the problem.


----------



## talan7

anyone used this amp with the XDP-100R? I have the dap and was thinking of getting the XPA-700 or Oppo HA-2.  The XPA-700 has balanced out which I'm interested in but the Oppa has what I hear is a good bass boost. Both have the Sabre dac but I believe the oppose amp is more powerful.
 Which amp would be better?


----------



## goldsmith83

talan7 said:


> anyone used this amp with the XDP-100R? I have the dap and was thinking of getting the XPA-700 or Oppo HA-2.  The XPA-700 has balanced out which I'm interested in but the Oppa has what I hear is a good bass boost. Both have the Sabre dac but I believe the oppose amp is more powerful.
> Which amp would be better?


 
  
 I don't have the XDP-100R but I'm thinking over to purchase the DP-X1 and I'm interested in those two amps/dacs too.
 Have you considered to buy both of them? I've had this idea in my mind since I'm unable to make up my mind for one of them. If one doesn't satisfy you, you can return it and keep the better one, or keep both if your budget allows so.
 The XPA-700 has to be perfect for the XDP-100R since they're from the same brand and for the DP-X1 too, since Onkyo and Pioneer are associated brands.


----------



## tiddlywinks

talan7 said:


> anyone used this amp with the XDP-100R? I have the dap and was thinking of getting the XPA-700 or Oppo HA-2.  The XPA-700 has balanced out which I'm interested in but the Oppa has what I hear is a good bass boost. Both have the Sabre dac but I believe the oppose amp is more powerful.
> Which amp would be better?


 

  I do not have nor have I heard either the XDP-100R or the Oppo but I do have the XPA-700 (so biased), I find it a great little set-up, looking at the specs the Oppo does have a higher output, the XPA-700 has a balanced output if you were wanting to explore any sound improvement from that - it would be a way to add a balanced output from the XDP-100R, I would really like to get the XDP, I don't see the gains there would be from having the XPA-700 with DP-X1 - apart from it sounding better but if I read correctly the balanced output on the DP-X1 uses the twin DACS but the rest of the time you are using just one DAC - happy to be corrected on this, the XDP-100R with the XPA-700 it would be I imagine a bulky but very "techsexy" setup - nice.


----------



## talan7

If the XPA-700 had a bass boost, I'd been all over it by now.


----------



## Sam21

what is the sample-rate/bit-depth for the optical in ?


----------



## tiddlywinks

sam21 said:


> what is the sample-rate/bit-depth for the optical in ?


 

  
 From this graphic looks like 96 kHz/24 bit


----------



## kasperkwan

Heard it compared to an RSA P-51 Mustang.  Though clean, the mids aren't as liquid as the P-51, and if I'm not mistaken the Pioneer DAC/Amp combo doesn't compare to the P-51 alone (which is an amp) sound quality-wise.


----------



## audiotechn0

Do you need an amp if you're using it with an android?


----------



## Sam21

audiotechn0 said:


> Do you need an amp if you're using it with an android?


 
 it has an amp, the signal coming out of headphone out ports are amplified.


----------



## Sam21

does this dac upsample to 24-bit 192KHz or 16-bit 192KHZ ?


----------



## Sam21

Also , on the website it says:
  
 "equipped with a high precision Dual clock (44.1 k system / 48 k system), adopted a asynchronous transfer to reduce the jitter and noise."
  
 what does this mean ? Does this mean Async mode only works with 44KHZ/48KHZ samples ?


----------



## talan7

is there a manual for this online? I just ordered one from Japan.


----------



## talan7

In english. The one I just found is in Japanese, I think.


----------



## tiddlywinks

Not that I've been able to find, have translated it using software helps a little but not enough, if you want a copy let me know.


----------



## talan7

OK my xpa700 arrived. Of course directions are in Japanese. Question, do I flip the switch on the bottom to "charge" when I'm charging the amp, or is that for when I'm using the amp to charge something else? Also, my lights aren't coming on on the side for 
The bit rate


----------



## Sam21

talan7 said:


> OK my xpa700 arrived. Of course directions are in Japanese. Question, do I flip the switch on the bottom to "charge" when I'm charging the amp, or is that for when I'm using the amp to charge something else? *Also, my lights aren't coming on on the side for
> The bit rate*


 
 the bit rate led goes off when the input bitrate is 16-bit, red when it is 24 and green when it is 32.


----------



## talan7

Thanks, what about the charge switch on the bottom? Do I flip it to charge when I'm charging or to charge something with the amp?


----------



## Sam21

talan7 said:


> Thanks, what about the charge switch on the bottom? Do I flip it to charge when I'm charging or to charge something with the amp?


 
 if you set it to on, the Unit's battery starts getting charged, off disables charging.


----------



## talan7

From my xdp100 to my xpa700, tidal won't work, no sound. Music player and onkyo music works but not tidal


----------



## talan7

Finally got everything working from my xdp100 to my xpa700. Sounds very nice, like the xdp100, but with more warmth and bass. The batteries in these pioneer units aren't very good. I want to get some balanced cables for either my flc8s or JVC fx850s. Which would be the better choice?


----------



## Edmond40

Do you need apple camera adaptor to contact pioneer xpa 700 micro usb in order to get up sampling or just use lightning cable to usb to pioneer?


----------



## talan7

Only the usb cables that came with the xpa700 and the one that came with the xdp100r works. None of my others work. I had to use the camera kit for lightning.


----------



## talan7

Picked up the van nuys case to go with my dap. Also picked up the XPA700 (open box for $200) and the van nuys case for that as well. I ordered the cases and amp from Amazon Japan using Tenso. Wasn't the pain in the ass I thought it would be. I'll be ordering from Japan a lot more in the future.
  
 The XPA700 sounds like the dap but with much more impact. The bass is much better. It's really heavy and sturdy. I really wanted it for the balanced out, most likely for either my JVC FX850s or FLC8s. The amp powers my HD650 to just pass loud enough. Would balanced cable for HD650 be louder? The battery life in these pioneer units is atrocious.


----------



## Jnjy

edmond40 said:


> Do you need apple camera adaptor to contact pioneer xpa 700 micro usb in order to get up sampling or just use lightning cable to usb to pioneer?




Just the lightning cable and any iDevice will work. No adaptors necessary


----------



## talan7

Is anyone using a balanced adapter cable to their regular cables for the XPA or does the entire cable need to be balanced? I was thinking of getting this, female 3.5 to RSA/ALO balanced. I think that will work with the xpa700. Will this sound as good as replacing with a new cable terminated with RSA/ALO balanced.
  
 http://www.moon-audio.com/silver-dragon-iem-extension-adapter-cable-v1.html


----------



## talan7

Ok I called moon audio. They said that the balanced adapter cable needs to be used with balanced headphone cables even though it's rsa/alo one end to female 3.5 on the other end. I thought just plugging in a male 3.5 would be ok. They said one channel would short and that the website is configured to allow practically any configuration from end to end. Weird


----------



## Edmond40

I did use apple lightning cable connect with pioneer xpa700 USB port. It can connect with my iPhone 6 Plus but only up sampling to 48kHz and can't up sampling to 96, 192 or5.6M. I am questioning if we insist up sampling to 96' 192 or 5.6M we have to use camera kit to micro usb ?


----------



## raulromanjr

Does any one know if this DAC/AMP can be fed from a Walkman's digital out?


----------



## talan7

Ok so I picked up the shure se846 and forza copper series cable balanced rosa/alo and it sounds awesome. I want to get some balanced cables for my flc8s


----------



## RIQUE

I have a Samsung Galaxy S7. Will it be able to feed the amp with a micro OTG or is this amp not made for Android phones?


----------



## rhull1973

Hello. Considering buying one of these but a few questions on the cables needed. I'll be using it with an iPhone 6. A few posts back i noticed that only the included usb cables seem to work. Does the item come with a lightning to usb cable? If not I assume a standard lightning cable will work given that lightning iPhones are listed as compatible. Also, will it only upsample to 48 over the usb a port if connected to an iPhone? Thanks!


----------



## faisal2003456

talan7 said:


> Ok so I picked up the shure se846 and forza copper series cable balanced rosa/alo and it sounds awesome. I want to get some balanced cables for my flc8s


 
  
 How much was the cable? I can't seem to find a reasonably priced ALO to 4-pin XLR adapter.
  
 EDIT: Nevermind. Found one for $30 on ebay. It's much easier to find cabels that terminate in XLR rather than ALO/RSA. Still not sure if I am going to get the XPA-700 as a portable solution, but I am leaning towards it.


----------



## talan7

faisal2003456 said:


> How much was the cable? I can't seem to find a reasonably priced ALO to 4-pin XLR adapter.
> 
> I paid $150 and balanced makes a huge difference. Sound is awesome, everything opened up, better extension at both ends, clearer. It's worth it.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Found one for $30 on ebay. It's much easier to find cabels that terminate in XLR rather than ALO/RSA. Still not sure if I am going to get the XPA-700 as a portable solution, but I am leaning towards it.


----------



## rhull1973

Bought the same adaptor on eBay. Picked up a xpa-700 on eBay also. Looking forward to it.


----------



## talan7

I have the xdp100r as source feeding into xpa700. I'm using se846 with forza copper series cable balanced. This setup can't be beat. Now I'm just waiting on tidal to start MQA.


----------



## talan7

Is there a firmware update for the 700?


----------



## rhull1973

Got mine today off of eBay. Really happy so far. Didn't realize the battery appears to be replaceable. At least a page in the manual indicates so. Not sure if the battery is fairly standard?


----------



## rhull1973

I had a quick question on the bit depth light. When I connect the unit to my mac the light is red for 24 bit or green for 32. In audio midi setup these are the only 2 options available. When I connect the unit to my squeezebox touch the sampling frequency light is accurate, but I do not get the bit depth light to turn on when playing 24 bit files. Is this typical?


----------



## rhull1973

talan7 said:


> Is there a firmware update for the 700?




http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/firmware/download/download.php


----------



## talan7

rhull1973 said:


> http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/firmware/download/download.php




What are the updates? Is sound quality affected?


----------



## rhull1973

Not sure what the changes are. Mine was on 1.0.1. Updated easily using the OS X updater.


----------



## rhull1973

Surprised there isn't more buzz about this amp. Great sounding and a ton of features. Very reasonable cost also. Granted only available in Japan, but easy to find online.


----------



## talan7

rhull1973 said:


> Not sure what the changes are. Mine was on 1.0.1. Updated easily using the OS X updater.


 

 Its all in Japanese or chinese. What do I do to get it on the xpa700?


----------



## rhull1973

http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/firmware/download/download.php

Click on the Windows or Mac installer. It will download. Launch it. Hit the button on the right to start. At the end there is a window that requires a button click.


----------



## talan7

rhull1973 said:


> http://pioneer-audiovisual.com/support/av_pc/compo/pha/xpa-700/firmware/download/download.php
> 
> Click on the Windows or Mac installer. It will download. Launch it. Hit the button on the right to start. At the end there is a window that requires a button click.




I did that. How do I get the firmware on the amp? Can I connect the amp to my Mac?


----------



## rhull1973

Yes connect it to your Mac and select usb as the input on the amp. You can check the current firmware version in system profiler on your Mac.


----------



## faisal2003456

talan7 said:


> Ok so I picked up the shure se846 and forza copper series cable balanced rosa/alo and it sounds awesome. I want to get some balanced cables for my flc8s


 
  
 Does the balanced mode have more power? Or does it only ground each signal independently.


----------



## talan7

faisal2003456 said:


> Does the balanced mode have more power? Or does it only ground each signal independently.




I don't think it has more power. It seems just as loud as before, just better.


----------



## faisal2003456

So my XPA-700 just arrived today. I'm still burning it in, but here are some notes:

Build quality and feel are great.
The volume knob does scratch a bit at 7 oclock, 3 oclock, and  5 oclock.
No noticable channel imbalance.
Extremely low noise. I'm talking a pitch black background
Can drive the HD600 to decent levels, however the battery will drain faster than it can charge out of a usb port. I've been burning it in and it has been going for 4.5 hours out of a laptop USB.
Absolutely NOT Android compatible. When I plug it into my S6 all the lights are lit and it cannot play back any sound. Updated the frimware and still no Android support.
Up sampling makes no audible difference, however Lock Range and D. Filter both make noticeable differences (impressions to come later).
The lack of auto detection of sources is somewhat inconvenient.
I took the bumpers off as they make the SE headphone out (HP #2) hard to access.
Mids may be recessed. Need to burn in more and compare with lower impedance headphones and other sources.
Playing with charge on or off did not affect noise/sound quality.
iOS playback is flawless, haven't tried DoP.
Windows use requires a driver that doesn't self install. Get it off the website.
 
 I'm waiting on my balanced cable to compare the SE and Balanced outs. I will not post audio impressions until I have the cables, as I suspect the SE out was not given as much attention to as the balanced out (given that the balanced out is labled HP 1).

 Update: Android playback works through mini-usb on the rear of the device. Just make sure to set charge to off to conserve battery. You can use a usb-otg cable to achieve this. Furthermore you can use a y-cable to attach a powerbank.

 This unlocks the full version of the Onkyo HF players where DsD over PCM (DOP) shows the correct 2.6/5.2 sample rate.


----------



## rhull1973

faisal2003456 said:


> So my XPA-700 just arrived today. I'm still burning it in, but here are some notes:
> 
> Build quality and feel are great.
> The volume knob does scratch a bit at 7 oclock, 3 oclock, and  5 oclock.
> ...



Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## hychima0101

Hi Faisal

Welcome to the club. Are you able to post a picture of the Y cable for our reference? I'm thinking of getting one for my XPA-700. For your info, it sounds beautiful in balanced. Thanks


----------



## rhull1973

Balanced mode is great. I ordered 2 custom cables from impact audio cables. Great quality and very fair prices. Can make balanced cables with the proper rsa connector for the Xpa-700. 


hychima0101 said:


> Hi Faisal
> 
> Welcome to the club. Are you able to post a picture of the Y cable for our reference? I'm thinking of getting one for my XPA-700. For your info, it sounds beautiful in balanced. Thanks


----------



## faisal2003456

Deleted


----------



## faisal2003456

hychima0101 said:


> Hi Faisal
> 
> Welcome to the club. Are you able to post a picture of the Y cable for our reference? I'm thinking of getting one for my XPA-700. For your info, it sounds beautiful in balanced. Thanks


 
  
  
 Something like this. Try searching for a "micro usb power hard drive cable" or "micro usb y cable."
  
  
  


rhull1973 said:


> Balanced mode is great. I ordered 2 custom cables from impact audio cables. Great quality and very fair prices. Can make balanced cables with the proper rsa connector for the Xpa-700.


 
  
 The balanced mode does sound superior; even with limited a/b testing. The XLR cable I got for the HD600 was pretty ugly, so thanks for the recommendation.
  
 Does anyone else think the mids sound a little recessed/soft on the unit?


----------



## hychima0101

Thanks much for the picture. I used multiple IEMs and Headphones in balanced mode with the XPA-700. All sound more airy and more 3D, in balanced mode versus single-ended. As for the mids, never found it to be recessed. In fact, my personal thoughts are that the sound signature is tilted towards warmish, and it's surprising because it's using a fairly analytical DAC, not known for being warm. Probably Pioneer did something to the amp stage. Anyway, enjoy your XPA-700


----------



## ilcg1

talan7 said:


> I have the xdp100r as source feeding into xpa700. I'm using se846 with forza copper series cable balanced. This setup can't be beat. Now I'm just waiting on tidal to start MQA.




Why would you need xpa700 for se846? Does it really sound better vs Pioneer dap alone on a single ended output? Also, how does it sound if you connect xpa700 directly to the phone on balanced vs pioneer dap and xpa700 on balanced? Thanks.

Pioneer on itself has a pretty good amp and dac that should be more that enough to to run BA IEM with low impendance. For the balanced you could've gotten Onkyo DP-x1 (pioneer's older brother). 

I also have IEM and think to go balanced, however don't want to carry couple of devices. For me it's either iPhone + balanced amp or DAP with balanced output like Onkyo.


----------



## talan7

ilcg1 said:


> Why would you need xpa700 for se846? Does it really sound better vs Pioneer dap alone on a single ended output? Also, how does it sound if you connect xpa700 directly to the phone on balanced vs pioneer dap and xpa700 on balanced? Thanks.
> 
> Pioneer on itself has a pretty good amp and dac that should be more that enough to to run BA IEM with low impendance. For the balanced you could've gotten Onkyo DP-x1 (pioneer's older brother).
> 
> I also have IEM and think to go balanced, however don't want to carry couple of devices. For me it's either iPhone + balanced amp or DAP with balanced output like Onkyo.




I got the xpa700 for the balanced out. I'm not going to lie, I also got it because it looks so cool. Once I listened to it I was sold. It's warmer and less clinical than the dap alone, and that's before balanced out. Balanced out its really open and warm but still has the brightness. Separation is phenomenal balanced. I've said it before, if I had to do it over again I'd get the onkyo. I use the pioneer as amp line out. Digital out from dap to amp, while it sounds better, the dap's battery dies out in under 2.5 hours, but yes digital out from dap to amp sounds even better.


----------



## ilcg1

talan7 said:


> I got the xpa700 for the balanced out. I'm not going to lie, I also got it because it looks so cool. Once I listened to it I was sold. It's warmer and less clinical than the dap alone, and that's before balanced out. Balanced out its really open and warm but still has the brightness. Separation is phenomenal balanced. I've said it before, if I had to do it over again I'd get the onkyo. I use the pioneer as amp line out. Digital out from dap to amp, while it sounds better, the dap's battery dies out in under 2.5 hours, but yes digital out from dap to amp sounds even better.




I have a dilemma now: 
1. to go the cheapest route and get xpa-700 and use it with my iPhone.
2. To get chord mojo and again use it with iPhone - very regarded, excellent reviews and looks like sound wise is one of the best portable dac/amp available.
3. To get Sony pha-3 and use it with iPhone.
3. To get Onkyo dp-x1 - looks like the best value for money all arounder.

Have you compared chord mojo to xpa-700?


----------



## talan7

If you go amp only, I'd go mojo. I haven't heard if but I read it is the best. The new dacportable by centrance may give it a run. Check it out on indiegogo. If you go dap then onkyo over pioneer. It has balanced out and more power. I have fiio e12, e18, creative e5 (awesome features), xpa700, fireye hdb balanced and xduoo xd05. The one that sounds the best to me is the xduoo. It has the best bass, it's the most dynamic and musical sounding to me, and it's very powerful. Cool looking too. The bass boost is too much though. It already has deeper bass than the other amps without it. I think it's the ak dac that I might love, very musical.


----------



## ilcg1

talan7 said:


> If you go amp only, I'd go mojo. I haven't heard if but I read it is the best. The new dacportable by centrance may give it a run. Check it out on indiegogo. If you go dap then onkyo over pioneer. It has balanced out and more power. I have fiio e12, e18, creative e5 (awesome features), xpa700, fireye hdb balanced and xduoo xd05. The one that sounds the best to me is the xduoo. It has the best bass, it's the most dynamic and musical sounding to me, and it's very powerful. Cool looking too. The bass boost is too much though. It already has deeper bass than the other amps without it. I think it's the ak dac that I might love, very musical.




I might do DAC only with either mojo or Sony. I spend 90% listening at the desktop and 10% on the go, so I don't think I need DAP - digital from laptop is good enough.


----------



## ilcg1

talan7 said:


> If you go amp only, I'd go mojo. I haven't heard if but I read it is the best. The new dacportable by centrance may give it a run. Check it out on indiegogo. If you go dap then onkyo over pioneer. It has balanced out and more power. I have fiio e12, e18, creative e5 (awesome features), xpa700, fireye hdb balanced and xduoo xd05. The one that sounds the best to me is the xduoo. It has the best bass, it's the most dynamic and musical sounding to me, and it's very powerful. Cool looking too. The bass boost is too much though. It already has deeper bass than the other amps without it. I think it's the ak dac that I might love, very musical.




On the other hand Xpa-700 looks like a really good value for money when you buy it from Japan - balanced out, pretty powerful and has tons of features.


----------



## talan7

ilcg1 said:


> I might do DAC only with either mojo or Sony. I spend 90% listening at the desktop and 10% on the go, so I don't think I need DAP - digital from laptop is good enough.




I think the Sony is overpriced. I'd do mojo. The new iPhone 7 I hear will be available with 256 gigs. If so, then that's all I need. If only it would stream tidal MQA.


----------



## talan7

ilcg1 said:


> On the other hand Xpa-700 looks like a really good value for money when you buy it from Japan - balanced out, pretty powerful and has tons of features.




Xpa700 is very cool, but it's not very powerful, powerful enough. 
TBH, I think the xduoo xd05 blows it away. I like the ak dac better than the ess. The amp section is also much more powerful on the xduoo. It's also cheaper. I got mine on mass drop for under $200. It has all the digital filters, plus a screen to view and it's much easier to use for digital signal. It has usb host.


----------



## Odhie Naguit

what is the model of your van nuys?
 TIA


----------



## talan7

I bought it off of amazon Japan. If you look at all van nuys, you'll see one that says xpa700. I bought that one and the one for xdp100r alone. I studied many of them and read their specs. Many of them are the same.


----------



## B00MERS00NER

Where do you guys buy your rsa balanced cables from? I've found a store on ali express but the wait time for shipping is forever to me, I'd like something closer to home here stateside.


----------



## rhull1973

Impact audio cables.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

b00mers00ner said:


> Where do you guys buy your rsa balanced cables from? I've found a store on ali express but the wait time for shipping is forever to me, I'd like something closer to home here stateside.


 

 We offer RSA/ALO terminated cables, and we are located in Los Angeles, CA, USA. Hit us up if you have any questions.


----------



## B00MERS00NER

Thank you!

How long does it take to charge before we can use these? Just got mine in mail today and frustrating no instructions in English, any one have a copy?


----------



## talan7

Anyone having issues with your source battery dying out very quickly with the xpa700? I have the charge button down when connected but it still seems like it drains whatever source I plug into it. Should  the switch be in the up position?


----------



## silverfishla

Has there been any more firmware updates for the Pioneer XPA 700?  I know it's wishful thinking but can any one provide a link to the latest firmware?  I can't seem to find anything anywhere.


----------



## pretzel06

Has anyone paired this with big cans? Like HD 800 or 600 something like those


----------



## faisal2003456

Friends. It seems Pioneer no longer offers the ASIO driver for the XPA-700; only the firmware upgrade package.

Could anyone help me source the ASIO driver?!


----------



## faisal2003456

faisal2003456 said:


> Friends. It seems Pioneer no longer offers the ASIO driver for the XPA-700; only the firmware upgrade package.
> 
> Could anyone help me source the ASIO driver?!


 
ASIO4All works. Just set the buffer offset to 20ms and select DoP as your DSD playback method as DOP in foobar.


----------



## silverfishla

faisal2003456 said:


> Friends. It seems Pioneer no longer offers the ASIO driver for the XPA-700; only the firmware upgrade package.
> 
> 
> Could anyone help me source the ASIO driver?!


Hi, where do you find the firmware upgrade and how do you install it?  Can you post a link?  Pleeeease?


----------



## Vlad0 (Oct 19, 2018)

Is someone have and will share driver for XPA 700? I have problems with native Win 10 drivers on one laptop and need original ones.

Thank you.

PS: Never mind, I found it on one of my old PC... Now it works with no problem on Win10.


----------

